# 2016 chevy silverado 2500hd 2100 miles



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

Thinking about selling my truck. Its been garage kept since day 1 and was undercoated. It was used to spread salt maybe twice before feeling bad and buying a beater to use for that purpose. It can include the full western wiring and mounts ready to put a plow on, and it can also include a western 1000 spreader used 5 times. specs are:

2016 silverado 2500hd
2100 miles
20" wheels
backup camera
snow plow prep package
gm running boards
gm mudflaps
weather tech mats
has the nice touch screen radio and such
cruise 
on star 
ect... 
not a ding dent or scratch on it.

Not sure what to ask. I guess that really depends on what somebody wants included.


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Location?
I will start the bidding at 25k, no sander


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Where are you located? Is the plow for sale as well? If it is, is that an 8'-6" or 9'-6"? And a starting price from you might make a good starting point.


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

JFon101231 said:


> Location?
> I will start the bidding at 25k, no sander


Pittsburgh Pa area. Truck books for around 33k


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

JustJeff said:


> Where are you located? Is the plow for sale as well? If it is, is that an 8'-6" or 9'-6"? And a starting price from you might make a good starting point.


Pittsburgh Pa area, 8ft 6" plow but im keeping it for my other truck. truck books for around 32-33k


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

I'll send you a pm


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

25? No kidding! That to me, for my area, seems like a helluva deal...if you don't mind me asking, how come you want to get rid of it?....


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

What is the interior package?

WT? LT? LTZ?


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> What is the interior package?
> 
> WT? LT? LTZ?


Well, that's a good question. I know the owner of the dealer and he got me some weird work truck package. Power windows. Rubber floors, touch screen radio, all led in everything, floor shifter, ect. I didn't like the regular work trucks they were offering because of the radios and a few other items. This one also has the light up bed and light up mirrors along with the turn signals in the mirrors.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Xxwhiteneonxx said:


> Well, that's a good question. I know the owner of the dealer and he got me some weird work truck package. Power windows. Rubber floors, touch screen radio, all led in everything, floor shifter, ect. I didn't like the regular work trucks they were offering because of the radios and a few other items. This one also has the light up bed and light up mirrors along with the turn signals in the mirrors.


10-4... That is what a WT package comes with now a days, they just ordered with an upgrade on the radio.


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> 10-4... That is what a WT package comes with now a days, they just ordered with an upgrade on the radio.


The work trucks were ugly and came with the ugly wheels and such. I forget what the package is called. Maybe convenience package??? whatever it was it came with the mirrors with the turn signals, 20" wheels, gm running boards, mudflaps, and some other stuff you'd have to look up. I can't remember that was over a year ago lol


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Xxwhiteneonxx said:


> The work trucks were ugly and came with the ugly wheels and such. I forget what the package is called. Maybe convenience package??? whatever it was it came with the mirrors with the turn signals, 20" wheels, gm running boards, mudflaps, and some other stuff you'd have to look up. I can't remember that was over a year ago lol


Yep.

Any W/T with double or quad cab comes with the "convenience package" It has 

Tinted windows
110V AC power outlet
Remote Keyless Entry
Remote locking tailgate
Rear Vision Camera
Black outside heated, power-adjustable mirrors
Power Windows on Regular Cab models
Sounds like he put together a bit of a "pretty W/T" package.

I like it! It is a nice looking truck!


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> Yep.
> 
> Any W/T with double or quad cab comes with the "convenience package" It has
> 
> ...


Yeah I didn't want a plain looking work truck. Too dull for me. So I got this. Looks alot better than the ugly work truck with the ugly black door handles lol


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I don't blame you one bit... You can make a W/T look pretty nice with a little bit of "churching up"


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Xxwhiteneonxx said:


> Pittsburgh Pa area. Truck books for around 33k


There you go you posted a number, Now the serious buyers will take action. Good Luck, Nice truck.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> I don't blame you one bit... You can make a W/T look pretty nice with a little bit of "churching up"


That's fluffing up lmao,


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Gm carrys the lighter paint colors well, silver white etc. Nice looking truck. As someone who just bought a new truck, I hope your able to keep it.
Good luck.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

FredG said:


> That's fluffing up lmao,


:laugh:

I was getting ready to post Fred would refer to that package as "fluffing it up"


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

Freshwater said:


> Gm carrys the lighter paint colors well, silver white etc. Nice looking truck. As someone who just bought a new truck, I hope your able to keep it.
> Good luck.


I love the truck but i just dont know that its in my best interest to keep it being i dont use it too much. Ive been in business 1 year full time and its been hard. It has for sure picked up a ton since i started, but its a slow process. Im trying to find a house with a big garage instead of having to rent a place. My dads getting on me to get all my **** out of his pole building so he can actually use it, so ive been thinking about selling this and throwing the money towards a down payment on a house.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Xxwhiteneonxx said:


> I love the truck but i just dont know that its in my best interest to keep it being i dont use it too much. Ive been in business 1 year full time and its been hard. It has for sure picked up a ton since i started, but its a slow process. Im trying to find a house with a big garage instead of having to rent a place. My dads getting on me to get all my **** out of his pole building so he can actually use it, so ive been thinking about selling this and throwing the money towards a down payment on a house.


Of course if your not earning with it. Thumbs Up Invest in a home with room for a shop or keep renting and invest in a shop. 1 step at a time with caution you will get there, This takes a little time. Good Luck


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

So did you sell the truck? If not you got a bump lol.


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

FredG said:


> So did you sell the truck? If not you got a bump lol.


I did not sell the truck yet. I did wash and wax it though haha. I talked with a realtor this morning going to see what kind of loan i am eligable for and then thatll tell me if i should sell the truck or not.

-Cody


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Xxwhiteneonxx said:


> I did not sell the truck yet. I did wash and wax it though haha. I talked with a realtor this morning going to see what kind of loan i am eligable for and then thatll tell me if i should sell the truck or not.
> 
> -Cody


Be careful, Sometime they will qualify you for more than you may like. Make sure you can handle the payments even on a bad month. Don't be Mortgage poor you will be miserable. My Sisters been doing it for years. With them Huge homes with all the fluff they don't need. Get the first one payed off and go mortgage a better one.  Good Luck


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

FredG said:


> Be careful, Sometime they will qualify you for more than you may like. Make sure you can handle the payments even on a bad month. Don't be Mortgage poor you will be miserable. My Sisters been doing it for years. With them Huge homes with all the fluff they don't need. Get the first one payed off and go mortgage a better one.  Good Luck


Im shooting for buying a house under 75k. Im okay with buying a house that needs a ton of work.


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

btw, i looked up kbb again and the truck is 33-35k private party. Make an offer with or without the stuff on it.


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

What you found on kbb would definitely be closer than the 25,000 price,I would think.. you would take a helluva loss..vehicles are such a bad investment!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

buttaluv said:


> What you found on kbb would definitely be closer than the 25,000 price,I would think.. you would take a helluva loss..vehicles are such a bad investment!


Very bad, The problem lies vehicles are more like a necessity. You either need them for your business or if you live rural or burbs. Yes he will take a hit but won't get no better over time. IMO with the miles it's worth every penny of of $30K or more depending how bad you need or want.


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

FredG said:


> Very bad, The problem lies vehicles are more like a necessity. You either need them for your business or if you live rural or burbs. Yes he will take a hit but won't get no better over time. IMO with the miles it's worth every penny of of $30K or more depending how bad you need or want.


Yeah if somebody buys this exact truck new today there 48k out the door with tax.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Xxwhiteneonxx said:


> Yeah if somebody buys this exact truck new today there 48k out the door with tax.


You are getting taken if you pay 48K out the door for a W/T package truck...


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> You are getting taken if you pay 48K out the door for a W/T package truck...


sorry found one for around 44-45k out the door lol. Their pricey around here and they dont haggle.

https://www.northstarchevy.net/Vehi..._Drive_Work_Truck-Moon_Township-PA/3102861543


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

You need to leave "around here" then.

I don't buy trucks from my local dealer as they are higher than giraffe @$$ on their pricing...

Now a days, you don't even have to see the truck except for on your computer.

All the documents are done via the interweb, and on a brand new truck, they will ship it to your door too free of charge.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Xxwhiteneonxx said:


> Yeah if somebody buys this exact truck new today there 48k out the door with tax.


No Question! The Demonstrators at the franchise are doing 10K to 15K. miles per year. Demonstrator is just a old name for them. They are cars the owner and Managers drive home and to work. Buyers want to drive the car they like not one similar.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Xxwhiteneonxx said:


> sorry found one for around 44-45k out the door lol. Their pricey around here and they dont haggle.
> 
> https://www.northstarchevy.net/Vehi..._Drive_Work_Truck-Moon_Township-PA/3102861543


That's pretty good out the door, Saving the tax and reg. amounts to quiet a bit.


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

FredG said:


> That's pretty good out the door, Saving the tax and reg. amounts to quiet a bit.


2500's for sure arnt as cheap as they used to be.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

That is a fact


----------



## lawns4life (Aug 19, 2011)

This is a similar, if not the same truck that I've been looking at. W/T package with some upgrades. They're listed at 36k after employee pricing and current incentives. Plus tax tag etc. I think if you listed it for 30k that's a fair price, I personally wouldn't take less than 28-30 for it. Good luck if you decide to sell it. Hopefully you can keep it and get your house. You'll take a hit if you have to sell it.

http://www.wallyedgar.com/VehicleDe...eel_Drive_Work_Truck-Lake_Orion-MI/3133787643


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Agree, it's a good deal at low thirties. Only reason I could not pull the trigger is it has the lighter interior and I would destroy it


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

JFon101231 said:


> Agree, it's a good deal at low thirties. Only reason I could not pull the trigger is it has the lighter interior and I would destroy it


i agree with that. Although when i did purchase it i had found a seat cover company that had real seat covers not that junk. i was going to go that route if i kept it.


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

lawns4life said:


> This is a similar, if not the same truck that I've been looking at. W/T package with some upgrades. They're listed at 36k after employee pricing and current incentives. Plus tax tag etc. I think if you listed it for 30k that's a fair price, I personally wouldn't take less than 28-30 for it. Good luck if you decide to sell it. Hopefully you can keep it and get your house. You'll take a hit if you have to sell it.
> 
> http://www.wallyedgar.com/VehicleDe...eel_Drive_Work_Truck-Lake_Orion-MI/3133787643


talked to dealer today they offered 30k cash for it. if their offering 30k we know its worth alot more lol


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Xxwhiteneonxx said:


> talked to dealer today they offered 30k cash for it. if their offering 30k we know its worth alot more lol


Yes I only buy wholesale, That's why I stated 30K plus. If the Dealer offered you $30K you know it will make the front line at the dealership for a minimal of $34 to $35K, Financing and first extended warranty from GM should be a easy thing. Dealer will make out like a fat rat between the points he makes from the bank and the $1500.00 he makes on the first extended.

Go tell the Dealer you will take $32K and work him from there. Personally if I wanted out bad and you can not find no retail Buyers. Maybe you should consider the $30K and put it behind you.


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

FredG said:


> Yes I only buy wholesale, That's why I stated 30K plus. If the Dealer offered you $30K you know it will make the front line at the dealership for a minimal of $34 to $35K, Financing and first extended warranty from GM should be a easy thing. Dealer will make out like a fat rat between the points he makes from the bank and the $1500.00 he makes on the first extended.
> 
> Go tell the Dealer you will take $32K and work him from there. Personally if I wanted out bad and you can not find no retail Buyers. Maybe you should consider the $30K and put it behind you.


Im not in a super big hurry to sell it. Just wouldnt mind getting a house. I think i found a place to store some equipment though. My girlfriends grandma will let me store stuff in her garage.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Xxwhiteneonxx said:


> Im not in a super big hurry to sell it. Just wouldnt mind getting a house. I think i found a place to store some equipment though. My girlfriends grandma will let me store stuff in her garage.


You may not be in a hurry and glad you found storage, I can find out but I'm pretty sure your loosing $150.00 per month maybe more depreciation. Keep this in mind. If your not in a big hurry to sell it put it to work or make it a soccer mom or grocery hauler.


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

FredG said:


> You may not be in a hurry and glad you found storage, I can find out but I'm pretty sure your loosing $150.00 per month maybe more depreciation. Keep this in mind. If your not in a big hurry to sell it put it to work or make it a soccer mom or grocery hauler.


somehow my 2013 i paid 30k for it plus tax so like 32k roughly and i ended up selling it with bald tires and 40k miles to some kid in the military for 28k. all because i put a 500$ lift on it lol


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

just got offered the deal of a lifetime from a craigslister... 30k with plow and spreader.... LMAO. 

Bump!!!


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

trucks pending sale.


----------



## lawns4life (Aug 19, 2011)

Xxwhiteneonxx said:


> trucks pending sale.


Curious what you end up selling for. I ended up purchasing an almost identical truck that I mentioned earlier... 18' w/t with the Silverado custom package. Would be interesting to see the comparison a couple years apart


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

lawns4life said:


> Curious what you end up selling for. I ended up purchasing an almost identical truck that I mentioned earlier... 18' w/t with the Silverado custom package. Would be interesting to see the comparison a couple years apart


42k with plow


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Xxwhiteneonxx said:


> 42k with plow


Good deal! You made out like a fat rat, Thumbs Up


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Agreed, that's nuts!


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

i mean if he bought all the stuff new i think itd be around 55k truck is around 45k with tax, plow around 7k with tax and spreader 2k with tax so being the truck has 3k miles and looks new id say he got a good deal. He is supposed to finalize it monday so we will see. ill keep you guys updated.


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

Yeah, I definitely don't think you made out like a "fat rat" ... but, he's getting, what's appears to be a helluva deal..and your getting out from under it.. so.. congrats!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

buttaluv said:


> Yeah, I definitely don't think you made out like a "fat rat" ... but, he's getting, what's appears to be a helluva deal..and your getting out from under it.. so.. congrats!


Maybe he should hold out for more,


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

FredG said:


> Maybe he should hold out for more,


guy is supposed to come today with his bank loan check and im supposed to take it to my bank and they will verify it and such and then once it clears he will get the truck.
I need to find a fleet flex plow in the meantime. My dealer told me to hold out on replacing the mvp3 if i can because they said an updated one was coming out.


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

hes still playing around saying he wants to look at a few more. So its still for sale.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

bank probably would not approve the loan, auto loan may not allow the extras


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

leolkfrm said:


> bank probably would not approve the loan, auto loan may not allow the extras


he was supposed to pay cash for plow and spreader and get a loan on the truck i guess.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Xxwhiteneonxx said:


> he was supposed to pay cash for plow and spreader and get a loan on the truck i guess.


Why didn't you play like you had a serious buyer? You may have got deposit, and at the very least knew you had a tire kicker.


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

FredG said:


> Why didn't you play like you had a serious buyer? You may have got deposit, and at the very least knew you had a tire kicker.


i told him i had another buyer and he said he would let me know tomorrow. that was a week ago lol.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Xxwhiteneonxx said:


> i told him i had another buyer and he said he would let me know tomorrow. that was a week ago lol.


Typical lol,


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

FredG said:


> Typical lol,


when he came he seemed like a cocky punk anyways. I sound so old saying that lol


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Xxwhiteneonxx said:


> when he came he seemed like a cocky punk anyways. I sound so old saying that lol


Probably thought Grandma would give him the money or sign and got slammed lol.


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

FredG said:


> Probably thought Grandma would give him the money or sign and got slammed lol.


Im figuring the bank wouldnt give him a loan. Its hard to get a loan on an expensive truck at a young age even with good credit.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

since this is sold, closing this one out


----------

